# Gaming purpose VFM 22-24 monitor



## kartikoli (Apr 22, 2011)

i want to buy VFM 22-24 monitor of around 12-13k please advice with model no

upgrading from 19' compaq TFT


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Buy a Samsung P2370 for 14k probably the best monitor you can buy at your price range.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 23, 2011)

anything from dell


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

There are, but the budget you have Samsung P2370 is the best.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 23, 2011)

Get the BenQ G2410HD LED @Rs. 13500.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks guys will buy in a week time .... $ shortage


----------



## himangshu (Apr 23, 2011)

@*kartikoli*:

Which one will you buy?


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 24, 2011)

guys how about these 2 with 15% reliance discount coupon

Buy Benq 21.5W (V2200 Eco) LED Monitor at Best Price in India – Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy Benq LED Monitor V2410 at Best Price in India – Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## newboss (Apr 26, 2011)

can anybody suggest   LG With TV 	23" M237WA ??


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 26, 2011)

kartikoli said:


> guys how about these 2 with 15% reliance discount coupon
> 
> Buy Benq 21.5W (V2200 Eco) LED Monitor at Best Price in India – Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> Buy Benq LED Monitor V2410 at Best Price in India – Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews



benq-v2200-eco is same as benq v2210 except that 2200 is white color and slimmest one. 

benq-v2200 price is around 11k  but benq v2210  is 8.5k net (yesterday only bought this).

and benq 2410 also has same specs, except its 24'' 

for gaming u need to look for lesser response time like 2ms..

check for  samsung BX2350  SyncMasterâ„¢ 23" widescreen LED monitor - BX2350 - Consumer - monitors | SAMSUNG


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 28, 2011)

I Think that samsung monitor is still not available in India.....


----------

